# Information Overload HELP please 1st time buyer of Gaggia



## srhiands (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all

I am feeling slightly overwhelmed by the choices I have.

I am a cappuccino/latte drinker and I would like to purchase a Gaggia machine and have been trying to research all options but am still struggling.

I am interested in the Gaggia baby ivory, Gaggia Baby class, Gaggia Twin and the Classic.

Everyone is saying to buy the classic but I am less inclined as it doesnt have the ball joint steamer wand, also I dont like the look of it as much but am willing to overlook this if its the best.

The twin is more expensive but am willing to forgo the extra expense if this means being able to boil and steam simultaneously but I see there seems to be lots of posts saying there are faults with this machine......... I am guessing this is due to the twin boilers......?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated please!

I am currently an owner of a vice versa machine that I picked up from a market second hand but when making multiple drinks I found this slow and have broken it recently so for my birthday I thought to purchase a Gaggia.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't buy the classic for milk drinks, or imo any of the consumer gaggias.

For milk drinks commercial machines or larger consumer machines like fracinos.


----------



## srhiands (Jan 1, 2013)

Unfortunately I do not have enough money for the Fracinos.

My budget is max £250/300 but many thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

srhiands said:


> Unfortunately I do not have enough money for the Fracinos.
> 
> My budget is max £250/300 but many thanks for your suggestion.


Does that include a grinder?

Your money would best be spent on ebay.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

As above... 300 ish could potentially get you what you need, also look in the for sale section of this forum. Recently nuova simmoneli Oscar machine was sold for 300


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you define multiple drinks? 2 at a time or 4 at a time?

If 2 then a Classic is perfectly adequate and you can spend more on a decent grinder.

Upgrade the steam wand and you're away. It is a machine that will literally last for years (in the case of mine 10 years+)

Second hand Fracino Piccinos are popping up now and then. Might be a good machine for you too


----------



## srhiands (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Glenn, your input is much appreciated.

i would only be making 2 at a time.......

its the ball joint action that I like, are you able to fit a ball jointed on the classic do you know please?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I wouldn't let the ball joint be the thing that swings you, especially as in general the gaggias are all pretty poor at steaming. Being able to move the arm a little wont help. And as you'll almost certainly want to fit the rancilio steam arm to replace the terrible gaggia ones, you'll lose the ball joint there too, so better off never having had it

Also there's no way any domestic gaggia at this level will steam enough milk for two drinks. I can barely get mine to do acceptable milk for one latte. You'd need to refill the boiler (by hitting brew switch for a few seconds) and then wait for steam temperature to come back, to steam a second drink

As mentioned above, on the used market, you would get something like an Oscar, which is a heat exchanger system with a much much bigger boiler, it will do the volume of milk you're looking to steam. The fracino cherub (probably about £350 second hand) would be likewise.

Lastly, are you using a decent grinder? Not even a gaggia baby can produce good results without the benefit of freshly ground espresso, and by fresh, we mean minutes.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

yeah, i agree with everything shrink says.. secondhand oscar or fracino will give you HX/Dual Boiler (loads more steaming power).

I struggle to get 150ml of decent foam out of a gaggia classic (even with rancilio mod)

2 quality milk drinks would be tricky

But i would "definitely" put a decent grinder above any of that (second hand MC2 or Rocky would be perfect)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

shrink said:


> there's no way any domestic gaggia at this level will steam enough milk for two drinks. I can barely get mine to do acceptable milk for one latte.


Just how big are these drinks?

A Gaggia Classic can easily steam enough for 2 drinks - not Starbucks sized drinks (of up to 30oz each), but certainly 2 8oz or 10oz drinks.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't agree. My carezza (same boiler as classic) with rancilio wand can do enough for a single 9-10oz latte. Any more milk and the steam tails off badly before its adequately textured, its also a fairly "wet" steam due to small boiler so hard to get that nice wet paint look in the milk. I find that if I try to steam a lot of milk, I end up running out of steam before its done.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have sent you a private message - let me know if you are interested.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a classic with the Silvia wand and the steam is fine for 2 caps/similar I find. I understand the comment though in that for best results you need to 'trick' it. There is a knack to it in that you need to flip the switch on, tap out the water and a bit of steam to force the boiler to engage and then steam while the boiler is on.

I recently fitted a PID to mine and this was the big difference, the boiler remains on while steaming without having to 'trick' it. Worth it just for that in my opinion. The brew head difference is good but the steam is the big change I find.


----------



## srhiands (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for your advice.

I am only looking to steam 2 average sized mugs....... Not the starbucks sized.


----------



## srhiands (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi

I am interested but having an issue replying via private so adding some posts so I can!


----------



## srhiands (Jan 1, 2013)

BTW my name is Sue!

Not a boy called Sue either!!! LOL (Ref Jonny Cash!)

Just read your earlier threads about boys and their toys! LOL


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I have ordered a gaggia classic should be with me before the weekend. Harts of stur was the best deal I could find also ordered a silva wand the intention is to make 2 latte's at a time or flat whites and being able to make them at home means I won't have to order grande..... In my kitchen as I can make another rather than halving it half cold....... If I had the budget for a pro machine I am sure I could make chain busti g coffee but as long as its better than a pod effort or instant I'm happy! Or will be, new to coffee beyond a jar, old old hand at forums but I am certain the law of diminishing returns applies.......

http://www.hartsofstur.com/index.html?gclid=CKjRlIvzx7QCFefMtAodDncAGg


----------



## srhiands (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for all input, I have learnt such a lot and fully appreciate now why I need a double boiler machine like the fracino piccino or the Oscar.

I am hoping to visit fracino in Birmingham next week to see exactly what their machines are like, very excited!


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

There was a gigantic bean to cup Gaggia thing in the Selfridges (London) sale that I looked at yesterday. Caught my eye as it was £1400 down to £300...which was a bit nuts....

...couldnt vouch for the quality or reason for discount....but.... just in case....


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Delfi said:


> There was a gigantic bean to cup Gaggia thing in the Selfridges (London) sale that I looked at yesterday. Caught my eye as it was £1400 down to £300...which was a bit nuts....
> 
> ...couldnt vouch for the quality or reason for discount....but.... just in case....


Thats probably the Acedemia £300 is cheap, i have seen it for a grand but £300 is CHEAP

http://www.hartsofstur.com/acatalog/Gaggia_Accademia.html


----------

